# NBA Draft Lottery (Hornets get #1 pick)



## Basel

The draft lottery is tomorrow evening on ESPN before the Celtics/Heat Game 2. The odds for the teams in the draft are as follows:

1. Charlotte Bobcats - 250 combinations, 25.0% chance of receiving the #1 pick
2. Washington Wizards - 199 combinations, 19.9% chance
3. Cleveland Cavaliers - 138 combinations, 13.8% chance
4. New Orleans Hornets - 137 combinations, 13.7% chance
5. Sacramento Kings - 76 combinations, 7.6% chance
6. Portland Trail Blazers (via NJ) - 75 combinations, 7.5% chance
7. Golden State Warriors - 36 combinations, 3.6% chance
8. Toronto Raptors - 35 combinations, 3.5% chance
9. Detroit Pistons - 17 combinations, 1.7% chance
10. New Orleans Hornets (via Min) - 11 combinations, 1.1% chance
11. Portland Trail Blazers - 8 combinations, 0.8% chance
12. Milwaukee Bucks - 7 combinations, 0.7% chance
13. Phoenix Suns - 6 combinations, 0.6% chance
14. Houston Rockets - 5 combinations, 0.5% chance

You guys think the Bobcats will get it? For what it's worth, the last team with the best odds to actually win the draft lottery was Orlando in 2004.


----------



## 29380

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Don't know why but I feel like the Bobcats are going to fall out of the top 3 and the Warriors are going to move up into the top 3.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

If the Blazers wind up picking Drummond, would he be best served just jumping straight to Spain and enjoying a long, fruitful career?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I am pulling for New Orleans at 1, Brooklyn at 2, and New Orleans again at 3.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Did we get rid of the draft forum? Why?


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Bogg said:


> If the Blazers wind up picking Drummond, would he be best served just jumping straight to Spain and enjoying a long, fruitful career?


As the case of Arvydas Sabonis demonstrates there's no hiding from the Trailblazer Curse, it _will_ find you.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Jamel Irief said:


> Did we get rid of the draft forum? Why?


http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Whoooosh


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I don't think this year's draft night will be particularly trade heavy. I think most of the picks from 2 through 16 or so have similar value.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Basel said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-draft-forum/


What do you think of the iPad 3?


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Cavs are winning it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Hornets are taking it. Stern will make sure of it.


----------



## JonMatrix

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Hornets #1, Nets draft #2 (will send to the Magic as part of an offer for Dwight Howard), Charlotte #3.


----------



## Dre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

All I care about is the Nets and Wizards. Wizards get Thomas Robinson and Nets get the pick to trade for Dwight and it's gravy


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I don't know why but I want to see the Nets fail. No Davis or D12. Blazers get their pick haha.


----------



## 29380

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

The Nets don't deserve getting their pick back after trading it for half a year of Gerald Wallace, hope the Warriors win the lotto so they can develop Davis into a star for when they move to San Francisco.


----------



## JonMatrix

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Dissonance said:


> I don't know why but I want to see the Nets fail. No Davis or D12. Blazers get their pick haha.


That scenario would probably mean no Deron either.


----------



## Dre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Prokhorov has been busting his ass for 3 years trying to get someone there...I mean in a league where guys penny pinch and let championship contenders turn into also-rans why is it cute to wish failure on a guy who legit wants to win.


----------



## 29380

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Dre said:


> Prokhorov has been busting his ass for 3 years trying to get someone there...I mean in a league where guys penny pinch and let championship contenders turn into also-rans why is it cute to wish failure on a guy who legit wants to win.


What exactly has he done?

Isn't he already bored with the Nets and trying to get into politics?


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

He should've vetoed the Wallace trade then unless King protected the pick.


----------



## Dre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

What do you mean what has he done..he hasn't done shit because for whatever reason everyone they try to get at (AKA everyone that's been on the market since 2010) hasn't entertained them. Carmelo and Dwight are the closest they've come to actual mutual interest, but I mean they've been in discussions about every star that's come on the market. What else can they do but create cap space and go after guys


----------



## Dre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Now that Wallace trade was retarded, there's no defending that but that doesn't mean people should root for them to fail. I understand why a Knicks fan would be doing it but otherwise


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Misery loves company? lol


Nets being good, Prokhorov "doing all he can," or good stories for the league in big markets doesn't mean anything to me. Also, might be lingering annoyance from Net fans yrs ago.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hornets are taking it. Stern will make sure of it.


...with Minnesota's pick.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Floods said:


> He should've vetoed the Wallace trade then unless King protected the pick.


Didn't work out that time, but I'm glad he lets his employees work. Sure, King sucks at trading, but I'd rather have the experienced GM make the decisions than the guy working 18 hours/day on other things.



Dissonance said:


> Misery loves company? lol
> 
> 
> Nets being good, Prokhorov "doing all he can," or good stories for the league in big markets doesn't mean anything to me. Also, might be lingering annoyance from Net fans yrs ago.


Nah, you just hate me.


----------



## roux

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

i have .7% chance at happiness, sounds about the norm for my bucks watching lifetime


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Vuchato said:


> Didn't work out that time, but I'm glad he lets his employees work. Sure, King sucks at trading, but I'd rather have the experienced GM make the decisions than the guy working 18 hours/day on other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just hate me.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I just want to see Eastern Conference teams get the top picks, lol. The cellar is pathetic.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

No one has yet to explain what the purpose of the draft forum is for


----------



## 29380

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Knicks4life said:


> When/If Deron and Gerald Wallace walk and if the Nets don't move up and a team knocks the Warriors out of the top 7, the Nets in the past two years have traded the #3 pick in 2010 draft(Derrick Favors), the #3 pick in the 2011 draft(Enes Kanter), and two lottery picks for nothing.


Even though I want to see the Warriors keep there pick I would love to see the above happen.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



JonMatrix said:


> That scenario would probably mean no Deron either.


Haha That's right.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I actually hope _someone_ leaps the Warriors and knocks their pick Utah's way. Not for any self-righteous anti-tanking BS, but just because pulling Jeremy Lamb out of a hat would solve a bunch of issues for a likable Jazz team.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Jamel Irief said:


> No one has yet to explain what the purpose of the draft forum is for


Handjobs & anal sex.


----------



## hobojoe

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Brooklyn wins the lotto and ships the #1 pick to Orlando in a deal for Dwight, I'll be on the phone the next day getting season tickets to watch Anthony Davis.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



hobojoe said:


> Brooklyn wins the lotto and ships the #1 pick to Orlando in a deal for Dwight, I'll be on the phone the next day getting season tickets to watch Anthony Davis.


Will you buy a paste-on unibrow?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

My prediction:

1. New Orleans
2. Charlotte
3. Washington


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

1. Hornets
2. Nets
3. Kings


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

A lot of Hornets love, here.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

1. Raptors
2. Hornets
3. Wizards


Got the feeling someone's coming out of nowhere to win it.

But I kinda would like to see NO win it since no chance Suns can win it and other team I'd like to see get some hope in Portland.


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

What time is it on, 7:30?


----------



## 29380

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

1. Warriors
2. Hornets(via Twolves)
3. Bobcats


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

It's on at 8.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

If Hornets win it, it's sad that CP aint there to throw lobs to the brow.


----------



## E.H. Munro

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

The Rockets are finally winning one of these, dammit.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*










:yep:


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

nvm


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I can smell Anthony Davis's eyebrow from here.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

If the Warriors win I'm gonna sharpie a unibrow on my face.


----------



## Dre

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Don't you have to do that anyway or did your eyebrows grow back :drake:


----------



## NOFX22

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I'm just glad my clippers are not in the lottery for a change lol


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Eyebrow Wars...

Basel vs Anthony Davis!!

Who wins and why??


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

I hope Jersey or Toronto wins. Basically, anyone out East.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Really hoping an East team gets Davis too. Too many East teams need a lift.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Picks coming up.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Nick looks like a little prick.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Cavs with twenty people there. Yeesh.


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

There's gonna be more things not to like. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Er, Or intros to the teams lottery representatives instead first.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

What the hell at Gilbert and his son dressing like that. Haha.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Good ol' Adam Silver.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

14th pick: Rockets.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

13: Suns.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

12. Bucks.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

11. Blazers


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

10. Hornets


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

No movement so far.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

9. Pistons


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

8. Raptors


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

7. Warriors


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Wow. Order holding up.


----------



## 29380

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Haha


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Ha Nets!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

lol Nets.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

6. Nets, which goes to Blazers.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

5. Kings


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Cavs dropped!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

NO moved up.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

4. Cavaliers

Hornets in the top 3.


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

That was lame.


----------



## Ben

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Nets, lol.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Sorry Anthony Davis, no good spot to land here...


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

If Wizards win, Wall to Davis could be fun.


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Hornets #1 would be cool.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Lets see if my prediction was right.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

3. DC


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

3. Wizards


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

LOL


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

2. Bobcats

Hornets get Davis!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

2. Bobcats


1. Nawlins.


----------



## Floods

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

Conspiracy theories inbound.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*

:laugh: at the Bobcats. MJ is pissed!


----------



## 29380

:stern:


----------



## Ben

:stern:


----------



## King Joseus

Hornets
Bobcats
Wizards
Cavaliers
Kings
Blazers
Warriors
Raptors
Pistons
Hornets
Blazers
Bucks
Suns
Rockets


----------



## MemphisX

Somewhere TooEasy is dancing...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



Wade County said:


> My prediction:
> 
> 1. New Orleans
> 2. Charlotte
> 3. Washington


Yep. I'm a god. :yesyesyes:


----------



## FSH

rofl...come on that is just to good

the draft is so rigged its not even funny anymore


----------



## Maravilla

huh. The team owned by the NBA won. Go figure.


----------



## Wade County

I wonder if Stern can find a buyer for the Hornets now?

Honestly, this shit just feeds the 'lottery is rigged' notion :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, please FSH.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Congrats to the Hornets.

Definitely wont help the rigging charges though :laugh:


----------



## Floods

I loved the smile Adam Silver flashed before revealing the Nets at 6. :laugh:


----------



## Basel

People were going to say it was rigged if the Nets won, the Kings won or the Hornets won. Give me a break.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Well played Stern... SMH.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> People were going to say it was rigged if the Nets won, the Kings won or the Hornets won. Give me a break.


:yes:


----------



## BlakeJesus

Anthony Davis, Eric Gordon, Aminu and whoever they can nab at 10 (Kendall Marshall?) is going to be a nice core.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: NBA Draft Lottery*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hornets are taking it. Stern will make sure of it.


Called it.


----------



## BlakeJesus

This isn't WWE folks, it's not rigged.


----------



## MemphisX

BlakeJesus said:


> This isn't WWE folks, it's not rigged.




:lol:


----------



## FSH

BlakeJesus said:


> This isn't WWE folks, it's not rigged.


yah because getting the best price the nba can get for the hornets wasnt in the back of anyone mind when the did the lotto :dead:


----------



## Babe Ruth

BlakeJesus said:


> This isn't WWE folks, it's not rigged.


Someone is following Bill Simmons on Twitter.


----------



## Maravilla

BlakeJesus said:


> This isn't WWE folks, it's not rigged.


But this IS the NBA... sooo its not far off.

Granted I just think its funny that Nola won. Definitely less fishy than Brooklyn winning would have been.


----------



## R-Star

Wow, some people are dead set on the "Nope! NOPE! NOT RIGGED!"

This is fishy to say the least.


----------



## Dissonance

Stop watching the game if you guys think it's rigged. The games, lotto, etc. And how in the world do you guys even enjoy it so much if you all think this?


----------



## Floods

Yup. No chance in hell the Hornets could have legitimately won this. :gay:


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> This isn't WWE folks, it's not rigged.


Yea, you're right. There's never been proven rigging being done by the refs, among other very questionable things done in the NBA.


There is 0 chance that this was rigged at all.


----------



## Wade County

Less fighting about rigging, more props to me for guessing the draft order.

What do I win?


----------



## FSH

i find it hilarious that people dont think the nba wouldnt do what is in the best interest for the nba...like they just did with the draft lotto


----------



## Dissonance

Wade County said:


> Less fighting about rigging, more props to me for guessing the draft order.
> 
> What do I win?


A date with Ballscientist.


----------



## NOFX22

The pic was taken last week


----------



## RollWithEm

I don't care if it was rigged. I still liked it.


----------



## Floods

FSH said:


> i find it hilarious that people dont think the nba wouldnt do what is in the best interest for the nba...like they just did with the draft lotto


If this were even a little bit true, the Nets would have won.


----------



## 29380

Wade County said:


> Less fighting about rigging, more props to me for guessing the draft order.
> 
> What do I win?


----------



## R-Star

Dissonance said:


> Stop watching the game if you guys think it's rigged. The games, lotto, etc. And how in the world do you guys even enjoy it so much if you all think this?


It doesn't concern me. My team wasn't even in the running. 

Before the obligatory "Oh yea? If it doesn't concern you......" (you predictable retards), it doesn't ****ing concern you either. Its funny the same crowd jump to "No way! Its impossible its rigged!"

No it isn't. Was it or wasn't it? I don't know. I don't care. But you idiots who seem to think your opinion is more viable than the guys saying its rigged? Yea.


----------



## Dissonance

NOFX22 said:


> The pic was taken last week


Actually few weeks ago.


----------



## FSH

NOFX22 said:


> The pic was taken last week


that is just to funny


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> If this were even a little bit true, the Nets would have won.


Because the league owns the Nets?


----------



## Adam

Some people should do some research and learn that the NBA doesn't even conduct the drawing. Ernst and Young does the lottery.


----------



## FSH

Floods said:


> If this were even a little bit true, the Nets would have won.


yah because the NBA is trying to sell the Nets

the Russian got enough money. the NBA would rather sell Nola


----------



## MojoPin

I'd be less inclined to believe there was tampering if the CP3 debacle never occurred.


----------



## Wade County

Dissonance said:


> A date with Ballscientist.


:favre:


----------



## Dissonance

R-Star said:


> It doesn't concern me. My team wasn't even in the running.
> 
> Before the obligatory "Oh yea? If it doesn't concern you......" (you predictable retards), it doesn't ****ing concern you either. Its funny the same crowd jump to "No way! Its impossible its rigged!"
> 
> No it isn't. Was it or wasn't it? I don't know. I don't care. But you idiots who seem to think your opinion is more viable than the guys saying its rigged? :Laugh: Yea.


Yep.


----------



## King Joseus

Wade County said:


> Less fighting about rigging, more props to me for guessing the draft order.
> 
> What do I win?


250 credits?


----------



## BlakeJesus

FSH said:


> i find it hilarious that people dont think the nba wouldnt do what is in the best interest for the nba...like they just did with the draft lotto


How is New Orleans getting the number 1 pick "what's best" for the NBA? Wouldn't Brooklyn get it be the best case?


----------



## R-Star

NOFX22 said:


> The pic was taken last week


That girl isn't #1 draft pick hot.


----------



## MojoPin

Adam said:


> Some people should do some research and learn that the NBA doesn't even conduct the drawing. Ernst and Young does the lottery.


The Arthur Anderson accounting firm hid Enron's losses. A third party doesn't necessarily mean independent.


----------



## Floods

FSH said:


> yah because the NBA is trying to sell the Nets


Tom Benson owns the Hornets, champ.


----------



## R-Star

Dissonance said:


> Yep.


If I want to know about painting my nails black and dressing up like a zombie I'll come to you Diss. 

Basketball? Nah, not so much.


----------



## FSH

BlakeJesus said:


> How is New Orleans getting the number 1 pick "what's best" for the NBA? Wouldn't Brooklyn get it be the best case?


Why would people think this? Is the NBA trying to sell the Nets and i miss it?


----------



## BlakeJesus

FSH said:


> yah because the NBA is trying to sell the Nets
> 
> the Russian got enough money. the NBA would rather sell Nola


:fail:


----------



## Dissonance

R-Star said:


> If I want to know about painting my nails black and dressing up like a zombie I'll come to you Diss.
> 
> Basketball? Nah, not so much.


I don't even do that haha.


Whatever. This has nothing to do with basketball anyway. About you conspiracy theorists who yet you think you're right no matter too but still parade around like NBA fans despite thinking there's something wrong with it :laugh:


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> How is New Orleans getting the number 1 pick "what's best" for the NBA? Wouldn't Brooklyn get it be the best case?


No?

And why is anyone honestly going to act like the NBA cares if Deron stays in Jersey? Because the Nets are some storied franchise with a huge fanbase?

The Nets are a step away from being as popular as the Pacers and Bucks, even with Deron. So lets just quit with the bullshit ok?


----------



## Dissonance

FSH said:


> Why would people think this? Is the NBA trying to sell the Nets and i miss it?


They're not trying to sell the Hornets either.


----------



## BlakeJesus

FSH said:


> Why would people think this? Is the NBA trying to sell the Nets and i miss it?


Dude you have no idea what you're talking about, the Hornets are sold.

Giving a team who just moved into a massively popular area the tools to pull off a trade that might nab them a top 3 player in the league and create another big time team in the East is definitely an ideal scenario.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> No?
> 
> And why is anyone honestly going to act like the NBA cares if Deron stays in Jersey? Because the Nets are some storied franchise with a huge fanbase?
> 
> The Nets are a step away from being as popular as the Pacers and Bucks, even with Deron. So lets just quit with the bullshit ok?


Ever heard of a place called Brooklyn?


----------



## BlakeJesus

R-Star said:


> No?
> 
> And why is anyone honestly going to act like the NBA cares if Deron stays in Jersey? Because the Nets are some storied franchise with a huge fanbase?
> 
> The Nets are a step away from being as popular as the Pacers and Bucks, even with Deron. So lets just quit with the bullshit ok?


Brooklyn changes things, and it's not about Deron staying. It's about them being able to facilitate a deal for Dwight Howard and having another superstar combination competing up top in a huge media market.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Ever heard of a place called Brooklyn?


Yea. Sorry I put Jersey instead of Brooklyn. That helps prove your point........ (the extra periods I just put there? They're to symbolize that no, it doesn't actually help prove your point at all)


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> Brooklyn changes things, and it's not about Deron staying. It's about them being able to facilitate a deal for Dwight Howard and having another superstar combination competing up top in a huge media market.


So.... now all the sudden Brooklyn is some secret destination for the NBA to make a super team, and they've decided they don't give a shit about Orlando and want them to trade their star and ruin their market?

Contradict your point harder guys.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> Yea. Sorry I put Jersey instead of Brooklyn. That helps prove your point........ (the extra periods I just put there? They're to symbolize that no, it doesn't actually help prove your point at all)


Okay. Do you where Brooklyn is?

Take your time. You're Canadian, so I'm willing to be patient.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> So.... now all the sudden Brooklyn is some secret destination for the NBA to make a super team, and they've decided they don't give a shit about Orlando and want them to trade their star and ruin their market?
> 
> Contradict your point harder guys.


Everyone in Orlando knows Howard is gone, and they're fed up with him. Anthony Davis would have been the best piece they could feasibly get back in any deal.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Everyone in Orlando knows Howard is gone, and they're fed up with him. Anthony Davis would have been the best piece they could feasibly get back in any deal.


Why would the NBA care?


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Okay. Do you where Brooklyn is?
> 
> Take your time. You're Canadian, so I'm willing to be patient.


:lol: an American questioning someones geography knowledge.

Yep. I know where Brooklyn is. Please elaborate why the **** that changes anything.


----------



## Floods

Brooklyn = borough of New York City.

New York City = huge media market.

Strong franchise in Brooklyn = very good for NBA.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Brooklyn = borough of New York City.
> 
> New York City = huge media market.
> 
> Strong franchise in Brooklyn = very good for NBA.


So... kind of like when Ewing was drafted?


----------



## Dre

If the lottery was rigged Boston would've got the number one or two pick that Durant-Oden year. Washington surely wouldn't have gotten a number one after Arenas made Stern look like a fool with gungate..you can go down the list almost every year of times storied franchises didn't get a top pick in years they needed it...just get over it. Those are viable points for your ass

And Tom Benson already bought the Hornets, they are not the NBA's team.

On the flipside Stern has no prerogative to ensure the Nets' success, they already moving to Brooklyn, people are going to go regardless. Like I tell you people all the time the Nats sucked when they first came and did for awhile but they never had an attendance issue, and I'm willing to bet a new basketball team in a basketball city which happens to be one of the biggest in the world will do just fine at the gate. So miss me with all this NBA needs the Nets


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> So... kind of like when Ewing was drafted?


Aaaaand you make my point for me.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> Aaaaand you make my point for me.


Not really, no. But if you'd like to think so and it makes you happy, go ahead and pat yourself on the back.


The NBA has a vested interest in the well being of the Hornets. The Nets? No. They're financially sound. They aren't going to try to give them the #1 so that they can hopefully trade it for Howard.

You thinking its Brooklyn matters is cute. I know if the Knicks ever sucked and missed the playoffs (would never happen), they'd have a terrible time selling seats. Luckily the Knicks have been putting out a team laced with superstars and big ticket players for decades though. :lol:


----------



## BlakeJesus

Dre said:


> If the lottery was rigged Boston would've got the number one or two pick that Durant-Oden year. Washington surely wouldn't have gotten a number one after Arenas made Stern look like a fool with gungate..you can go down the list almost every year of times storied franchises didn't get a top pick in years they needed it...just get over it. Those are viable points for your ass
> 
> And Tom Benson already bought the Hornets, they are not the NBA's team.
> 
> On the flipside Stern has no prerogative to ensure the Nets' success, they already moving to Brooklyn, people are going to go regardless. Like I tell you people all the time the Nats sucked when they first came and did for awhile but they never had an attendance issue, and I'm willing to bet a new basketball team in a basketball city which happens to be one of the biggest in the world will do just fine at the gate. So miss me with all this NBA needs the Nets


Will the team be popular either way, sure. Will they be more popular with Dwight Howard on the team? Absolutely.


----------



## R-Star

Dre said:


> If the lottery was rigged Boston would've got the number one or two pick that Durant-Oden year. Washington surely wouldn't have gotten a number one after Arenas made Stern look like a fool with gungate..you can go down the list almost every year of times storied franchises didn't get a top pick in years they needed it...just get over it. Those are viable points for your ass
> 
> And Tom Benson already bought the Hornets, they are not the NBA's team.
> 
> On the flipside Stern has no prerogative to ensure the Nets' success, they already moving to Brooklyn, people are going to go regardless. Like I tell you people all the time the Nats sucked when they first came and did for awhile but they never had an attendance issue, and I'm willing to bet a new basketball team in a basketball city which happens to be one of the biggest in the world will do just fine at the gate. So miss me with all this NBA needs the Nets


I heard the NBA owners all got called to a meeting in an old abandoned warehouse and a couple of white guys in suits......


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> Will the team be popular either way, sure. Will they be more popular with Dwight Howard on the team? Absolutely.


See post above yours.

And before replying, show me a direct correlation between the Knicks record or roster, and their ticket and jersey sales every year.


Don't waste your time by the way. Its a trick question.


----------



## Floods

R-Star said:


> The NBA has a vested interest in the well being of the Hornets. The Nets? No. They're financially sound. They aren't going to try to give them the #1 so that they can hopefully trade it for Howard.


If the NBA cared about the Hornets, they wouldn't be keeping them in New Orleans. How many times does that market need to prove that they don't give a shit about that team?



> You thinking its Brooklyn matters is cute. I know if the Knicks ever sucked and missed the playoffs (would never happen), they'd have a terrible time selling seats. Luckily the Knicks have been putting out a team laced with superstars and big ticket players for decades though. :lol:


So what? Yes, the New York team has been bad for a while, and the league is fine. How does that change the fact that having a contender there would be a huge help?

I'm just trying to figure out why the **** _New Orleans_ matters enough to warrant all this BS. If Brooklyn had won, this conspiracy stuff might hold some water.


----------



## R-Star

Floods said:


> If the NBA cared about the Hornets, they wouldn't be keeping them in New Orleans. How many times does that market need to prove that they don't give a shit about that team?
> 
> 
> 
> So what? Yes, the New York team has been bad for a while, and the league is fine. How does that change the fact that having a contender there would be a huge help?
> 
> *I'm just trying to figure out why the **** New Orleans matters enough to warrant all this BS.*


I'm not saying it does. I doubt it was rigged in the first place. But when the expect group of posters came out with their "No chance! Anyone saying otherwise is stupid!", I felt compelled to enter the debate. And had a pretty easy time blowing holes in the "why not the Brooklyn Nets then!" argument.


----------



## BlakeJesus

R-Star said:


> See post above yours.
> 
> And before replying, show me a direct correlation between the Knicks record or roster, and their ticket and jersey sales every year.
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time by the way. Its a trick question.


They are definitely more popular now than when they were bottom of the barrel team, not seeing your point.a


----------



## Dre

BlakeJesus said:


> Will the team be popular either way, sure. Will they be more popular with Dwight Howard on the team? Absolutely.


What does popular even mean?

And if they're going to be fine either way, going under the whole rigged pretense I bet the NBA worries less about the Nets being absurdly popular and more about the Hornets, who just got sold, coming off better than the said Nets who got bought by the billionaire Russian and are in terrible shape. 

Two straight bad sells (and an iffy one in Golden State) would look bad when the next ownership slot comes up. 

That's if you buy it, which I don't. I don't think Stern had his mysterious warehouse goons on this job.


----------



## Floods

What did you blow holes in? You haven't challenged the notion that a good team in New York is great for the league. The NBA not being crippled without a good NY team doesn't prove anything.


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> They are definitely more popular now than when they were bottom of the barrel team, not seeing your point.a


Huh? No. Actually they aren't.

New York is popular if they're good. They're popular if they're bad. 

They're at the top side of sales regardless. It would help if you knew what you were talking about here.


----------



## seifer0406

Floods said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why the **** _New Orleans_ matters enough to warrant all this BS. If Brooklyn had won, this conspiracy stuff might hold some water.


My thoughts exactly. They weren't selling out with Chris Paul there. It is what it is, a below average NBA market. Putting Davis there isn't going to change anything.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Show me numbers that say there tickets/jersey sales were the same then as they are now, you're stating it as fact but I doubt you've seen anything that actually backs that thought up.


----------



## Dre

Have to agree with R-Star for once, the Knicks make hand over fist regardless because it's New York.

The only time a team needs to be successful to make money is when they don't have a built-in market. A San Antonio needs to be successful to be a nationally lauded team, and to make the sales past their built-in market...but New York doesn't. 

And what does "more popular" even mean for us. Shit when Linsanity was it it's peak we were *saturated* with that shit. Can you imagine if he and Melo put together a 60 win team? How is that good for the league honestly? Essentially they'd be another Miami Heat, is one goliath a desired outcome for the entire league? I'd think not. 

Knicks get headlines regardless. They sucked during the Isiah era but it was national news how much they sucked. The Bucks stink and they just stink.


----------



## seifer0406

BlakeJesus said:


> Show me numbers that say there tickets/jersey sales were the same then as they are now, you're stating it as fact but I doubt you've seen anything that actually backs that thought up.


Never said they were the same. Obviously with Paul they had better attendance but they were still not doing well compare to other teams.

The thought process here is that the NBA rigged the lottery so that they can turn the franchise around. I'm saying that even with Paul there it wasn't working so why are they bothering with Davis? The NBA can rig the lottery they can benefit more as a league by putting Davis somewhere that actually has the potential to draw lots of fans.


----------



## BlakeJesus

seifer0406 said:


> Never said they were the same. Obviously with Paul they had better attendance but they were still not doing well compare to other teams.
> 
> The thought process here is that the NBA rigged the lottery so that they can turn the franchise around. I'm saying that even with Paul there it wasn't working so why are they bothering with Davis? The NBA can rig the lottery they can benefit more as a league by putting Davis somewhere that actually has the potential to draw lots of fans.


My apologies for being vague, my comment wad directed at Mr. Star and it was about the Knicks.


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> Show me numbers that say there tickets/jersey sales were the same then as they are now, you're stating it as fact but I doubt you've seen anything that actually backs that thought up.


To anyone who's been an NBA fan for more than 5 minutes, its common knowledge. 

Feel free to look it up though. I'll count it as a duck tan since its a complete waste of time.


----------



## R-Star

Dre said:


> Have to agree with R-Star for once, the Knicks make hand over fist regardless because it's New York.
> 
> The only time a team needs to be successful to make money is when they don't have a built-in market. A San Antonio needs to be successful to be a nationally lauded team, and to make the sales past their built-in market...but New York doesn't.
> 
> And what does "more popular" even mean for us. Shit when Linsanity was it it's peak we were *saturated* with that shit. Can you imagine if he and Melo put together a 60 win team? How is that good for the league honestly? Essentially they'd be another Miami Heat, is one goliath a desired outcome for the entire league? I'd think not.
> 
> Knicks get headlines regardless. They sucked during the Isiah era but it was national news how much they sucked. The Bucks stink and they just stink.


Hell, the Bucks could put up a contender next year and still hardly anyone would care. Lin and Melo could lead New York to the worst record in the league and they'd still sell out every night and be top 10 in jersey sales.

Its just how it is.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

So where is the proof the lottery is rigged? That a horrible team won the lottery? It's not like they were supposed to be picking 14th. Oh but I'm sure Benson wouldn't have bought them unless the league guaranteed him Anthony Davis, right? Lol.


----------



## BlakeJesus

R-Star said:


> Hell, the Bucks could put up a contender next year and still hardly anyone would care. Lin and Melo could lead New York to the worst record in the league and they'd still sell out every night and be top 10 in jersey sales.
> 
> Its just how it is.


My point in this discussion is that a competitive Knicks eam with Lin and Melo > a bottom of the barrel Knicks team with Tony Douglas and Timofey Mozgov. 

Aka Nets with Dwight is better than Nets without Dwight.


----------



## Dre

Floods said:


> I'm just trying to figure out why the **** New Orleans matters enough to warrant all this BS. If Brooklyn had won, this conspiracy stuff might hold some water.


Like I said in a previous post if we _were_ to believe Stern hand selected the Hornets to win, it would be because Benson just bought them and after the Nets flopped and the Warriors might be next he needed a good example to show to potential investors next time around.

Look at the NBA right now...it's a league that more than ever is dictated by the players and their Super Friend delusions. Why would you want to buy an NBA team right now? 

It's not a sexy proposition to barely make money, if any at all, while your team doesn't win anything and watches every bankable asset have a shitshow on your dime and end up on an already stacked team. It's a rich get richer market, but the Hornets becoming successful would be a nice sell to a future owner to say "hey, they did it maybe we can." 

It's a lot more appealing then "the last 3 franchises that got sold might as well be contracted for mercy" (Warriors, Nets, Hornets).

And if you want to get even further in depth if it was rigged, it was probably rigged before the sale, making it go through easier. Hell of a signing bonus right?

So a conspiracist that says he selected him to win would have a ton of ammo to support their belief. I don't believe it personally, but that's what a conspiracist could say. Trust me, I know.


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> My point in this discussion is that a competitive Knicks eam with Lin and Melo > a bottom of the barrel Knicks team with Tony Douglas and Timofey Mozgov.
> 
> Aka Nets with Dwight is better than Nets without Dwight.


Honestly? Not really. And Knicks team with Melo and Amare = +/- a team with Jamal Tinsley and an out of retirement Antoine Walker starting for them. The Knicks sell. People in New York are always going to support and sell out the Knicks games. And fake "Me too!" basketball fans are always going to be a Lakers, Knicks or now Heat fan.


I'll give you the Lin factor, since he's bringing a lot of asian dudes to the market that weren't there before, but that doesn't stand as part of your argument since its not talent based at all.


----------



## rynobot

If you think the lottery is rigged then why even watch the NBA?


----------



## Dre

Oh please. People know Wrestling is rigged and love the matches even though they know Undertaker will never lose at WM

The NBA could come out tommorow and say yeah, we're rigging the results everyone who's anyone knows who's gonna win, and I'd still watch it for the sport. So just miss me with that weak shit

People would be right in here like "Spoiler: So and so will win the lottery" talking about the ramifications of the decision :jigga:


----------



## Standard

rynobot said:


> If you think the lottery is rigged then why even watch the NBA?


games arent rigged.. but the storylines are..


----------



## Dissonance

Dre said:


> Oh please. People know Wrestling is rigged and love the matches even though they know Undertaker will never lose at WM
> *
> The NBA could come out tommorow and say yeah, we're rigging the results everyone who's anyone knows who's gonna win, and I'd still watch it for the sport. So just miss me with that weak shit*
> People would be right in here like "Spoiler: So and so will win the lottery" talking about the ramifications of the decision :jigga:


lol Oh, please, it's a pro sport. If they came out with that, it'd get treated like wrestling and games and results wouldn't be covered like MLB, NFL or NHL.


----------



## Dre

What you just said has nothing to do with whether I'd still watch, which is what you apparently highlighted to rebut

I didn't say _anything_ about how it would be covered, I just said people here would still watch, me included


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I wasn't talking about that. Fact that it was brought up, is ridiculous.



Yeah, you'd watch but it wouldn't be as important like a prosport or as taken seriously. No one would be rushing to watch.


----------



## R-Star

This is.... Well it's just a really dumb argument this has turned into.


----------



## Dissonance

:laugh: Yep.


----------



## Dre

Dissonance said:


> Yeah, I wasn't talking about that. Fact that it was brought up, is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you'd watch but it wouldn't be as important like a prosport or as taken seriously. No one would be rushing to watch.


I mean I agree it is a stupid hypothetical but whatever. That said I think about 90% of people here would still be here. I would, which is all I was saying


----------



## kbdullah

Who currently owns the Hornets? This Yahoo Sports article suggests that the league still owns the Hornets. Does Tom Benson not take ownership until next year?



> "It's such a joke that the league made the new owners be at the lottery for the show," one high-ranking team executive told Yahoo! Sports. "The league still owns the Hornets. Ask their front office if new owners can make a trade right now. They can't. This is a joke."


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--nba-s-problematic-ownership-of-hornets-opens-door-to-rigged-talk-over-draft-lottery-20120531.html;_ylt=AkJqS1RllhqOp2aKXjXZsUq8vLYF


----------



## RollWithEm

They said that on the telecast of the lottery last night. The sale has not been finalized.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Executives Upset by Hornets Lottery Win
> 
> This was the fitting end to one of the darkest, most unseemly episodes in the history of the NBA, the perfect punctuation on the commissioner’s manipulation of the sale and salvation of a lost franchise.
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets won the draft lottery and get to pick one of the most transcendent prospects in years, Kentucky’s Anthony Davis. The NBA-owned New Orleans Hornets, with a 13.7 percent chance, won the lottery. For over a year, David Stern pushed hard to get maximum value for his owners on the re-sale of the Hornets, and Tom Benson gave Stern an asking price and an assurance the franchise wouldn’t leave New Orleans.
> 
> “It’s such a joke that the league made the new owners be at the lottery for the show,” one high-ranking team executive told Yahoo! Sports. “The league still owns the Hornets. Ask their front office if new owners can make a trade right now. They can’t. This is a joke.”
> 
> The reaction of several league executives was part disgust, part resignation on Wednesday night. So many had predicted this happening, so many suspected that somehow, someway, the Hornets would walk away with Davis. That’s the worst part for the NBA; these aren’t the railings from the guy sitting at the corner tavern, but the belief of those working within the machinery that something undue happened here, that they suspect it happens all the time under Stern.
> 
> via Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo! Sports


http://www.hoopsworld.com/executives-upset-by-hornets-lottery-win?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=executives-upset-by-hornets-lottery-win&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Edit: Sorry. Already posted.


----------



## Dre

That's interesting.


----------



## Diable

seifer0406 said:


> Never said they were the same. Obviously with Paul they had better attendance but they were still not doing well compare to other teams.
> 
> The thought process here is that the NBA rigged the lottery so that they can turn the franchise around. I'm saying that even with Paul there it wasn't working so why are they bothering with Davis? The NBA can rig the lottery they can benefit more as a league by putting Davis somewhere that actually has the potential to draw lots of fans.


This is pretty much a complete misconception of the Hornets attendance figures and profitability. They were making money the entire time, albeit mostly because they had Chris Paul and a reasonably competitive team because of him. They weren't incredibly profitable either, but they did well enough.

THe NBA bought the Hornets to make sure that the team wasn't moved, probably because of the commitment they made to the city after Katrina and the fear of adverse publicity. The NBA never lost money because they owned the team. If they had been losing money they would have not been playing so hard to get with potential buyers.


----------

